# **** hunting without dogs



## RoyalOaksRanch

Anyone here **** hunt without dogs? I just want some ***** to mount and dont want to purchase any dogs. Short of spotlighting around my neighbors trash cans is there some area to look for where ***** would be abundant? I am trying to find a spot along the river banks but access near my home is pretty hard. Which leaves me 2 choices.. I can either go out about an hour to get on public lands and hunt the creeks or drive around at night hoping one runs in front of my truck LOL... (which actually wouldnt work since road kill is illegal to pick up LOL.). Not alot of options. WE live in the country on 11 1/2 acres but the city folks have moved up here and they are splitting alot of the prime hunting areas into 1/2 acre lots.. 
I have a smorgsboard of yummies ranging from chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese, etc and Ive only had one **** come in.. I really thought Id have more propblems with predators than I do, but I do have 5 guard dogs. Now that I want ***** I wish they would show up on occasion LOL... 
Any ideas on what sign to look for when searching for a good place to find *****? I have to use a 22 rimfire. Nothing else is allowed after dark here. And I get to use a spotlight but only 9 volts.. LOL.. Gotta love them Calif laws..


----------



## bgak47

You want ***** to Mount? Will you eat them or do you just want trophys? I dont believe in trophy hunting. I actually admire raccoons. They've adapted better than any other wild animal to the encroachment on their territory by Civilization.They can live nearly anywhere.


----------



## Muskrat

What are your laws about baiting animals? Find a spot away from your dogs and dump hot dogs, cheese, vegetables, dog food, all things smelly. You'll attract possums, and who knows what else, but the ***** will come if they're in the area. The problem is, once you bait the animals in, the ones you don't shoot tend to hang around.

Check for patches of corn, no matter how small, and ask the owners if they've had visitors.
Summer cabins or weekend homes where the trash, even though in trashcans, is left alone are another magnet.
Local feed and seed stores are places for good leads.

Google 'raccoons' and the name of your town, community, whatever. You'd be surprised at the number of people who chat about ***** and their whereabouts.


----------



## elkhound

you can call them in with a caller.get a copy of a predator caller magazine and they are usually full of articles on the subject.also do you have wildcherry trees.if so right now they are in those kind of trees eating cherries .here in virginia the trees grow up in fence rows and you can shine those trees and see them.use a 22 short and people wont know whas going on and disturbing them.also out in some area of california they was aplace that didnt want to kill the *****.well they got so many they started having problems.also there is a disease that humans can catch from **** fecal matter that will blind you.not to mention rabies....so skin with gloves on.i use to skin bare handed in the woods but i carry gloves now.also check for the season on *****.hope this helps......


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch

Thank You all  Yes As horrible as it sounds I am hunting them to mount. No I dont eat them. 
I will do a google and see what I can find out. We dont have any corn patches up here. Im in the foothills. 
Cant bait either as Calif doesnt approve of that. Though a garbage can with garbage couldnt possibly be considered "baiting" could it ???? LOL
Our season starts in November, So I have some time to find a place to hunt and do some scouting for sign.
I have kevlar gloves for skinning and can put rubber gloves under those as well  Rabies does concern me. I am thinking of getting shots so Ill be covered. 
Thanks all for the help


----------



## Iddee

http://www.redhillgeneralstore.com/traps.htm


----------



## swamp man

RoyalOaksRanch said:


> Thank You all  Yes As horrible as it sounds I am hunting them to mount. No I dont eat them.
> I will do a google and see what I can find out. We dont have any corn patches up here. Im in the foothills.
> Cant bait either as Calif doesnt approve of that. Though a garbage can with garbage couldnt possibly be considered "baiting" could it ???? LOL
> Our season starts in November, So I have some time to find a place to hunt and do some scouting for sign.
> I have kevlar gloves for skinning and can put rubber gloves under those as well  Rabies does concern me. I am thinking of getting shots so Ill be covered.
> Thanks all for the help


Just to mount?I think you oughta' find a new hobby...


----------



## bgak47

swamp man said:


> Just to mount?I think you oughta' find a new hobby...


 Me too.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch

If you two would like Ill ship all the meat to you for the cost of shipping.. Then you wont have to worry about it. Do you seriously think that all **** hunters hunt them to eat???
Raccoons are classified as a FURBEARER and if you would get a copy of the fish and game regulations (free at WALMART) you will see that there is a season for them. What does "Furbearer" mean you might wonder.... It means they are hunted for their fur. They are of little value for eating. Though like I stated above Ill be happy to send you the meat if you pay shipping. Without a hunting season there would be an over popultaion of these furry bandits. AND in some areas their is an open season year round... 
SO before you start getting uppity about something someone else does. You should take a good look at yourself. Every time you point a finger there are 3 of your own pointing back at you....Didnt your parents ever teach you manners? Did I ask anywhere in my post Gee what do you think of hunting for fur??? This was directed at other **** hunters. Obviously you have no experience in this area so your messages are pointless and do nothing but put negitivity on this thread. 
AT any rate. This is an OUTDOORS message area. If you dont like the hunting aspect of it, Dont read the posts. 
Now I hope you two have a nice day. IM off to take my son squirrel hunting...


----------



## swamp man

RoyalOaksRanch said:


> If you two would like Ill ship all the meat to you for the cost of shipping.. Then you wont have to worry about it. Do you seriously think that all **** hunters hunt them to eat???
> Raccoons are classified as a FURBEARER and if you would get a copy of the fish and game regulations (free at WALMART) you will see that there is a season for them. What does "Furbearer" mean you might wonder.... It means they are hunted for their fur. They are of little value for eating. Though like I stated above Ill be happy to send you the meat if you pay shipping. Without a hunting season there would be an over popultaion of these furry bandits. AND in some areas their is an open season year round...
> SO before you start getting uppity about something someone else does. You should take a good look at yourself. Every time you point a finger there are 3 of your own pointing back at you....Didnt your parents ever teach you manners? Did I ask anywhere in my post Gee what do you think of hunting for fur??? This was directed at other **** hunters. Obviously you have no experience in this area so your messages are pointless and do nothing but put negitivity on this thread.
> AT any rate. This is an OUTDOORS message area. If you dont like the hunting aspect of it, Dont read the posts.
> Now I hope you two have a nice day. IM off to take my son squirrel hunting...


You've got me all wrong,partner.
No,you dont need to mail me any meat.I come up with plenty of it on my own.
Maybe Mississippi is a little different than California,but yes,most everyone who hunts ***** here eats what they kill.Why wouldn't they?We are Mississippians,and we will eat dang near anything that ever breathed,as long as it has enough gravy on it.
I know what"furbearer"means,but I dont take alot of stock in regulations and classifications,especially when it argues with the code of hunting ethics that I was raised with,and I dang sure dont need any free publications available at wal mart to teach me right from wrong.
Uppity?That's hilarious.ROR,you're talkin' to a barefoot ******* who lives in a trailer and usually had at least a few junked cars sitting on cinder blocks in the yard.I may be alot of things,but"uppity"aint one of 'em.
Yep,my parents taught me manners,and they also taught me to speak up on issues that are important to me,and this is one of 'em.
I have no experience **** hunting?You'd be wrong in that assumption.My family is so steeped in **** huntin'(and eatin')tradition,that my mom was actually named after grandpa' best **** dog.I'ts real likely that I have eaten way more ***** than you have made hats out of,or whatever it is you do...
As far as your statement about ***** being"of little value for eating",I know alot of folks who would disagree.It's a pretty big chunk of tasty animal for the minimal effort involved,they are easy to come by,and if you dont like the flavor,it's either a matter of you personal tastes,or you have been the victim of a poor **** cook.Of course,we dont prepare ours with tofu or filafil,so it might not fit the tastes of Californian.
Good luck with the squirrel hunt,and if ya' don't eat squirrels either,have fun making wee little hats out of them.
Peace


----------



## DrippingSprings

find a gamefowl enthusiast in your neck of the woods. if he is like me he probably catchs a couple dozen a year in live traps after the chickens


----------



## DrippingSprings

For the record a **** is considered a fur bearing animal and not one that is usually hunted or trapped for meat. I was a member of a huge **** hunting club with about three hundred members and knew none who ate them. They skinned em and sold the furs just like folks who trap skunks badgers mink fox yote etc that also dont eat them


you are wanting to mount them taxidermy right? If the other "mounting"then yeah you need another hobby lolololo


----------



## Paquebot

Wisconsin regulations would prevent hunting **** without a dog. The shining rules are quite specific when it comes to raccoon. A light may only be used: 1) "....at the point of kill while hunting on foot, and 2) to find your way. Thus one can't walk around shining trees with a 12 volt light and find **** that way although it really works. Just get into **** area and a place where you can shine a lot trees. Bark like a dog a few times and every **** within a mile will go up to see what's happening!

Also, there indeed WAS a market for **** carcasses around here up to at least 1980. **** meat was exempt from the non-sale of wild game meat. Many small butcher shops in Milwaukee and Chicago sold **** in season. Many of mine went to the Chicago market via an Oscar Mayer driver. He paid $2 straight for clean medium and large carcasses, with the hind feet still on. "**** feeds" were popular in taverns back then but I haven't seen one in years. A shame since it's really good meat. I certainly ate my share and still catch one now and then in my live trap in the city. 

Martin


----------



## Southernman

swamp man said:


> You've got me all wrong,partner.
> No,you dont need to mail me any meat.I come up with plenty of it on my own.
> Maybe Mississippi is a little different than California,but yes,most everyone who hunts ***** here eats what they kill.Why wouldn't they?We are Mississippians,and we will eat dang near anything that ever breathed,as long as it has enough gravy on it.
> I know what"furbearer"means,but I dont take alot of stock in regulations and classifications,especially when it argues with the code of hunting ethics that I was raised with,and I dang sure dont need any free publications available at wal mart to teach me right from wrong.
> Uppity?That's hilarious.ROR,you're talkin' to a barefoot ******* who lives in a trailer and usually had at least a few junked cars sitting on cinder blocks in the yard.I may be alot of things,but"uppity"aint one of 'em.
> Yep,my parents taught me manners,and they also taught me to speak up on issues that are important to me,and this is one of 'em.
> I have no experience **** hunting?You'd be wrong in that assumption.My family is so steeped in **** huntin'(and eatin')tradition,that my mom was actually named after grandpa' best **** dog.I'ts real likely that I have eaten way more ***** than you have made hats out of,or whatever it is you do...
> As far as your statement about ***** being"of little value for eating",I know alot of folks who would disagree.It's a pretty big chunk of tasty animal for the minimal effort involved,they are easy to come by,and if you dont like the flavor,it's either a matter of you personal tastes,or you have been the victim of a poor **** cook.Of course,we dont prepare ours with tofu or filafil,so it might not fit the tastes of Californian.
> Good luck with the squirrel hunt,and if ya' don't eat squirrels either,have fun making wee little hats out of them.
> Peace




I agree completely. Well said. I've eaten more '***** than I can remember.


----------



## AlaOutlaw

Paquebot said:


> . He paid $2 straight for clean medium and large carcasses, with the hind feet still on. "
> Martin



I know why they had to have the hind feet still on them. Do any of you guys know?


----------



## DrippingSprings

eating **** has one convenience alaoutlaw...it comes with its own toothpick


----------



## AlaOutlaw

I had a shoebox full of them ol' boar **** toothpicks.


----------



## swamp man

AlaOutlaw said:


> I had a shoebox full of them ol' boar **** toothpicks.


I had a shop teacher in high school that kept one in his desk,and called it an"indian whistle",but claimed that it was hard to get a sound out of.Without fail,someone would always want to give 'er a try,and he'd let 'em.  I saw plenty of the city kids blow on that thing 'til they were blue in the face.They never could make it whistle,though.


----------



## Guest

I've eaten **** meat. It was absolutly delicious till I found out what I was eating. I was just a young lad then, I would probably accept what I was eating and keep on eating it now. 

However, I have problems every once in a while of ***** stilling my chickens or rabbits. So as far as I'm concerned you can mount all the ***** around here whether you eat the meat or not. But it would be a little more ethical if you would find a use for the meat. If not eat it yourself, maybe find someone who would. Or, maybe even cook it up and let your dogs have it for dogfood. Just don't let it go to waste.


----------

